# Cheese Day In SW, FL



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 15, 2020)

Doing s few small blocks tomorrow.
Yeah i know, smokes better with the wrappers off 













Overnight rest in the fridge. Tomorrow cold smoke with pecan dust


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 15, 2020)

Looks like a nice assortment. Gotta get another batch going soon.


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Dec 15, 2020)

Looks like you'll be all set for the holidays.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 15, 2020)

Nice batch will be tasty.

Warren


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 15, 2020)

They will be good for Christmas >>>>>>2021


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 15, 2020)

going to be some good stuff, i think i'll try it without the wrap on next time, maybe that's the secret!


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 15, 2020)

Some of them blocks had growths on them.  Ewww


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 16, 2020)

Looks good Rick nice assortment. I was told yesterday I need to smoke more cheese she's about out.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 16, 2020)

pc farmer said:


> Some of them blocks had growths on them.  Ewww


huh

the swiss


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 16, 2020)

Overnight in the fridge. 
Now rest at room temp while i get my amazn ready.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 16, 2020)

Mix of Apple and Pecan dust for this smoke. 







going for 2.5 hours.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 16, 2020)

I think Thurs, or Friday I will smoke my cheese.
It’s going to be freezing cold here, I’ll put on my long Johns a brave out the 40 degree weather!
Al


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 16, 2020)

Supposed to be kinda chilly here too, like 56 or something


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 16, 2020)

Room temp resting then some fridge time.


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 18, 2020)

Rick, Nice color on your cheese, I'll bet they will be tasty!


----------

